# how bad is yours



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

How bad are peoples cars looking at the mowment? this is mine after 10 days since last wash and not bothering again having two puppies out on walks doesn't make it prity,


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

And i thought my vrs looked bad but youve beaten me hands down there. Where did you get your plates from??


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

got them from alex @ elite car care full legal pressed plates.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

might have to take a look


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Have you got road salt down your area.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

yes they r gritting every night here


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

mine was bad, but not that bad, the dirt didnt want to come off, till today, i hadnt cleaned it since the 27th


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats the problem road salt, always the way, the cars do get mucky very quickly.

If its far to cold to wash, link up the pressure washer, and give it a good blast, will take some off, but you will find a shampoo contact wash will remove that with ease, but once back on the road, its back to square one again, i believe everyone's is going to have this trouble in a week or twos time.

Nice car by the way Tom, looks smart the new fabia's.

Have a great chritmas fro me.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine got snowfoamed yesterday. Cant say its been that bad... Yet


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Mine never looks bad, when it does, out comes the snowfoam !


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Not too bad at the moment but unsure of when the next wash will be ?


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

Mine after 2 days!!


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine isnt to bad really and as long as we get some rain it stays clean thanks to Carpro Reload


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

its getting worse out there so just going to leave mine know


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Snowfoamed mine last week and still looking ok, the joys of having a silver car now instead of black :lol:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Didn't wash mine for 5 days and couldn't read the rear numberplate. Had to give it a quick blast at the local power wash on Sunday and It's near as bad already :-(


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Mine hasn't been washed for around 2 months :doublesho shocking, but have had a broken wrist and uni deadlines to meet 

Car is filthy though looks like I've been in a rally, only run up to Cambridge mainly :lol:


----------



## owen86 (Jan 2, 2009)

Not my car but a friend who's into detailing nearly as much as me! We were going to wash it but went out for a thrash instead, roads were covered in mud!!


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Mines not too bad, mainly the wheels and the bottom half of the car. Havent washed it for over a week and although its not filthy at the moment it is starting to irritate me. All being well im going to spend a full day on it next week.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

oh I've not washed mine for months now... I'll put a pic up this weekend before it gets a wash!

Headlights aren't very effective at the moment...


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

My main car is a little on the dirty side, so I've swapped to the spare. 

Both at a guess will need doing next week.

Fish


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I'd post a pic but its pitch black, but mines is caked! 

Went for a spin to; Knock Hill racing circuit (telecoms tower  ), Perth, Glenshee, Stirling then back to Edinburgh. It started immaculate, now its very dirty - driving through a field does that tho.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

washed my van yesterday, shouldnt have bothered

after only 32 miles today, it FILTHY already


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Paddy_R said:


> Didn't wash mine for 5 days and couldn't read the rear numberplate. Had to give it a quick blast at the local power wash on Sunday and It's near as bad already :-(


Ahhhh...not that "local power wash" round the back of the building in work again. Hope you didn't use that the gritty brush and TFR it has??


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is clean. The paint is a state (faded) but at least it's clean.
The joys of being able to use the jetwash brush.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Mine is dirtier than the average trollop at the moment  All that will change come the weekend!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

mine is squeaky clean. thats what happens with too much free time these days.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Deano said:


> mine is squeaky clean. thats what happens with too much free time these days.


Oh what would one give for free time:wave:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

nick.s said:


> Oh what would one give for free time:wave:


4 months on statutory sick pay is what I'm giving. :lol:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Deano said:


> 4 months on statutory sick pay is what I'm giving. :lol:


*ponders what kind of injury I could sustain to get enough time off paid without preventing a bit of detailing*

I reckon I could spare a toe or two lol:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mines not been washed in probably 2 months but its ok.
Might try and do it next week,we'll see.Maybe just give it a hose off and get the salt off from the arches and whatnot.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Wheres the pics? Lets see the filthys


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

been looking after the girlfriends horses on a farm , the audi is ****ing filthy. 

CBA at this time of year though. 

Rather have sex.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

jay_bmw said:


> been looking after the girlfriends horses on a farm , the audi is ****ing filthy.
> 
> CBA at this time of year though.
> 
> Rather have sex.


you leave those horses alone! :lol:


----------



## Geitinn (Jul 17, 2009)

And this was 10 days ago :doublesho
Got to love the icelandic snow and salt


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Deano said:


> you leave those horses alone! :lol:


I just got owned :lol:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Mines looking preety bad,It hasnt been washed in about 2 months.im itching to go clean it but the stupid weather is getting in the way.by the time im backfrom work its too dark.roll on some sun.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

luckily mine has only been out 3 days this week hid away from the snow arriving in Chester today mwhahahaha


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

lets have more pics guys.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

-tom- said:


> lets have more pics guys.


I would if i could be so and so'd to go to the garage...


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

After driving through a soggy field to get to the site it looked like this (taken today, went through massive puddles 'n' slush which took the worst off)...










But still looked clean from up the top of the tower :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Just not worth bothering, no one sees mine so will leave till warmer. Just rely on the sealant I put on in September. Unless a paid job I don't clean my car anymore, I just don't have time, Morrisons power wash does the job for the detailing wagon.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

joys of white wheels - this is one week since last clean :lol:



















not sure what the black dots are in the pics, looks like the camera lens on my phone is marked :wall:


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

Kev's Fiesta looks clean in comparison to mine but I guess that's the price of having to drive 500 miles a week. I'm hoping though that it'll be warm enough on Wednesday to wash it and in a slightly perverse way I'm looking forward to it as the results will be worth the effort. I'll take pics as it's washed just to show how bad it is!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

good point, i only do about 100-150 miles a week..


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> good point, i only do about 100-150 miles a week..


I was referencing yours because I have the same car in the same colour. I'm trying not to wash it weekly but I'm finding it incredibly difficult in this weather. All it takes is a few motorway miles and it's covered in oily marks.

I'm hoping to try Werkstatt Acrylic next year in the hope it repels the dirt better than wax - not sure it will though.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mine has not moved since last Thursday! lol  still hiding away


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

it does, i swear by the werkstat jett sealant 
mines getting concours car care's ceramishield on wheels (after repaint), glass and paintwork (after its seen a spray gun on a few parts) in the spring. similar product to gtechniq C1


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

I've been tempted by the C1 option. I'm definitely getting C5 for the wheels but waiting until the spring so that I can take them off the car for a full wash, de-tox, de-tar, IPA wipedown and seal.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I've just spent the weekend driving from N Wales to Darlington and back and oh my god I nearly cried when I got there never mind back!! Another 200 miles to do tomorrow then local till I finish on Thursday so will have to get it washed then. Only thing is when it's this bad it looks so much better when done.


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

Well here's how mine started today:










































After a rinse, APC, Spray Wash, 2BM Mitt Wash, drying and a layer of Project 32 it looked like this:


















































Much happier with it, except that after the 10 mile drive from my folks place to home it then looked like this!










Oh well, at least it will make things easier to clean next time! More annoyed about the scratch I found on the wheel arch!

Apologies for the iPhone pics, but I left the SLR at home.

Mark


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

I couldn't be arsed washing mine just threw some fairy liquid @ it and it rained heavily so has cleaned it a bit


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

Ive avoided using mine the pastr couple weeks, stays at my parents in their garage, took it for a spin round the block on sunday when round there and it got all rain dirt but least it keeps the battery alive etc. Bring one of my companies vans home during the week plus live near center of town and a large tesco so dont really need a car alot of the time.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 2006daryla (May 29, 2007)

Thats after 3DAYS!!!!


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

Mines very dirty atm, and I won't be washing it for a while with exams, I can't wait to give it a mini detail after the exams though!


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks like some of you guys could use a detailer


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Mine is filthy!!!

Last wash at the start of December... cant wait to crack out the kit again tomorrow and get it gleaming now the house is packed up and in storage.

Have to look at pictures on here to remember if it's titan silver or brown!


----------

